

Rootkits in your web application - Manoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1P4KU3E3VM

======
Manoy
Bump. Did anyone even bother to watch this video? IMO this is one of the best
security conf talks I have found on the web, and I would be interested to hear
what folks have to say about it.

